# lil' skinner in minimalist style?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 28, 2018)

D2 steel.....4" blade 8 - 1/4" OAL

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 17, 2018)

I like it a lot, thats got a cool look to it.


----------



## Strider (Nov 22, 2018)

Isn't it to pointy for a skinner? I would love that blade style for bushcraft!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

